# media monkey playlist transfer



## jambay19 (Jan 27, 2008)

hello folks, am planning to reinstall my OS and I happen to use media monkey to play my music. I was just wondering if i can save my current playlists and then import it into the media player once I reinstall it. I dont  like the idea of selecting songs and making the playlists again. PLease help. and thanks in advance.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 28, 2008)

Copy contents of \My Music\MediaMonkey\ folder before reinstallation of OS and  put it back after reinstallation


----------

